# Metal Detectors



## Leatherarse (22 Nov 2004)

My youngest son wants something different for Christmas, so I have decided to buy him a metal detector  as I used to have one, ( stolen out of my car a few years ago ). Where can I buy one in Dublin or the North East and also have they to be licenced ?


----------



## Ocras (22 Nov 2004)

Hi, Maplin appear to have a wide selection. Can't vouch for any of them. They are on Jervis St.


----------



## purple (22 Nov 2004)

There's a company in Cork called Minelab that makes them.
I think they sell on line.


----------



## legend99 (22 Nov 2004)

*..*

They are in fact out near bandon in County Cork as I recall..


----------



## Leatherarse (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

Ocras, do Maplins in Blanchardstown stock them?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

The issue of licensing came up before but I think that the topic is gone now. [broken link removed] may or may not be authoritative and has this to say:



> SOUTHERN IRELAND The National Monuments (Amendment) Act 1987 (Section 2) states:
> 
> Subject to the provisions of this section a person shall not:
> 
> ...



If you want to dig deeper then the act mentioned above is available [broken link removed].


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

hmmmm.... I think I might buy a metal detector as well.


----------



## Natchessmen (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

[broken link removed]

Saw this one on eBay for £60 (for a buy it now)

Nat


----------



## Rozycheeks (25 Nov 2004)

*Metal Detector in Argos*

Hi All,

Well this is my first post, just to let you know, there's a Metal Detector in Argos.


----------



## MaxKolbe03 (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Metal Detector in Argos*

This crowd are good. My father got one for his birthday. Unfortunetly it's one of those kind of things that tends to get left in the attic after a few months.....but then that could be said of a lot of Christmas presents.


www.metaldetectors.co.uk/


----------



## cake (21 Dec 2004)

*Metal Detector*

i bought mine from Joan allen www.joanallen.co.uk/ in the uk.
Minelab are quite expensive 
Maplin had some in the window just yesterday
and CQ Communications  on the quays also have some but i would recommend Joan allen.
Bingo Bango


----------



## Leatherarse (22 Dec 2004)

*Re: Metal Detector*

Ta all, I think one of my bairns is getting me one for Christmas.
I think from |Maplins.


----------



## Jazz (23 Dec 2004)

*Re: Metal Detector*

So, can they legally be used on a public beach (in Ireland).  I didn't notice any reference to public beaches in the above info.


----------

